# MariaDB 10.4.6 my.cnf missing



## jjrabbit (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi,

I installed MariaDB version 10.4.6 from the packages (pkg install)  and although everything works I can't seem to find the my.cnf anywhere.

Anyone know if the installation hides a template someplace, or know where I can find a FreeBSD-tailored one?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2019)

jjrabbit said:


> I installed MariaDB version 10.4.6 from the packages (pkg install) and although everything works I can't seem to find the my.cnf anywhere.


Look at the output from `pkg info -l mariadb104-server`. Not all MariaDB/MySQL versions install a default my.cnf. 



jjrabbit said:


> or know where I can find a FreeBSD-tailored one?


There's nothing FreeBSD specific in the configs.


----------



## jjrabbit (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks SirDice.

I'm not familiar with the `pkg info -l` command but that seems to show every file that was added by the installer. Is that correct? If so then indeed no cnf file was included.



SirDice said:


> There's nothing FreeBSD specific in the configs.




What about file paths? For example:


```
[mysqld]
# Basic Settings
user      = mysql
pid-file  = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
socket    = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
port      = 3306
basedir   = /usr
datadir   = /var/lib/mysql
tmpdir    = /tmp

lc-messages-dir         = /usr/share/mysql
skip-external-locking
```


I know the options are not FreeBSD specific but I thought each distro organized things slightly differently hence you can't simply swap configs.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2019)

The defaults are fine for FreeBSD, no need to set them explicitly. You should read /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server regarding things like datadir.


----------

